# Anyone skiing the Catskills this weekend.



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2008)

I gotta get out for some turns, dying here. However, things aren't looking great in the skills, and I;m actually considering GrilledCheese turf Blue Mountain. Some one rescue me and tell me to meet up in the skills! :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 8, 2008)

Do us all a favor and meet up with the Steeze and bring your video camera so we all can see if he is the real thing or all talk.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2008)

Real vs Talk: What are the odds ??


----------



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Do us all a favor and meet up with the Steeze and bring your video camera so we all can see if he is the real thing or all talk.


 
I think he mentioned he's going out west somewhere this week. :lol:

Otherwise, steeze, what say you, wanna be in pictures?


----------



## Vortex (Feb 8, 2008)

Andy come on Pa. jk  Huntah.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Andy come on Pa. jk Huntah.


 
You going to PA? :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Feb 8, 2008)

Not a freekin chance.  Your welcome in Maine. Only 7 hours or so for ya.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 8, 2008)

Hop on the bus....................................


----------



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Hop on the bus....................................


 
Tempting, I looked at the page, what time does the bus return?

Also, the closest I could get the bus would be in Queens. Hate to park my car on the street in Queens.


----------



## zook (Feb 8, 2008)

I might be in Windham on Sunday, but then again - maybe next week  Still thinking about it...


----------



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2008)

zook said:


> I might be in Windham on Sunday, but then again - maybe next week  Still thinking about it...


 

Girl, you better let me know which, I'd love to see you. Oh, congratulations!

For now, I'm leaning towards Hunter tomorrow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I think he mentioned he's going out west somewhere this week. :lol:
> 
> Otherwise, steeze, what say you, wanna be in pictures?



No I skied Jackson a few weeks ago..and will be in Utah in several weeks..I'm the real deal..I ski fast..and don't turn much..and grill up steeze in the bumps..I'll be at Blue at 7:30AM tomorrow and Sunday..


----------



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No I skied Jackson a few weeks ago..and will be in Utah in several weeks..I'm the real deal..I ski fast..and don't turn much..and grill up steeze in the bumps..I'll be at Blue at 7:30AM tomorrow and Sunday..


 
I'm leaning towards Hunter for tomorrow, when you gonna be in Utah, we're doing 2/22-3/3. We'll have a whole group of people who I'm sure would like to be, I mean meet you.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I'm leaning towards Hunter for tomorrow, when you gonna be in Utah, we're doing 2/22-3/3



Snowbird and Alta..April 3rd to the 7th..just a quick long weekend..I'm thinking about Whistler in May as well..


----------



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Snowbird and Alta..April 3rd to the 7th..just a quick long weekend..I'm thinking about Whistler in May as well..


Well then, guess we'll miss you :-(


----------



## JimG. (Feb 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I gotta get out for some turns, dying here. However, things aren't looking great in the skills, and I;m actually considering GrilledCheese turf Blue Mountain. Some one rescue me and tell me to meet up in the skills! :lol:



I'll be there tomorrow in the morning (8:30-1pm) and all day Sunday.

As usual.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2008)

JimG. said:


> I'll be there tomorrow in the morning (8:30-1pm) and all day Sunday.
> 
> As usual.


 
Hunter? If so, see you there.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Hunter?



Silly question.

When will you be there?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Silly question.
> 
> When will you be there?


 
Gonna do my best to make 8:30.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Gonna do my best to make 8:30.



Look for yellow jacket and black pants and helmet.

I'll be at the quad at 8:25.


----------



## dmc (Feb 8, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Look for yellow jacket and black pants and helmet.
> 
> I'll be at the quad at 8:25.



Homer


----------



## andyzee (Feb 8, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Look for yellow jacket and black pants and helmet.
> 
> I'll be at the quad at 8:25.


 
Think I can recognize you by now :lol: See you then, that is if you don't mind skiing with a gaper.


----------



## zook (Feb 9, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Girl, you better let me know which, I'd love to see you. Oh, congratulations!



Thanks Andy 

I'm still shooting for tomorrow unless something happens - or my hubby changes his mind  Leaving the baby for the first time is weird  But after the first time I think it will get easier and I might go again soon.

Have fun!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 9, 2008)

zook said:


> Thanks Andy
> 
> I'm still shooting for tomorrow unless something happens - or my hubby changes his mind  Leaving the baby for the first time is weird  But after the first time I think it will get easier and I might go again soon.
> 
> Have fun!


 
Wish I knew sooner, won't make tomorrow since I skied today. Have too many things to take care of. 

Did have a great time skiing with JimG and one his friends at Hunter today though, great conditions. Jim, really enjoyed the day, thanks.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 9, 2008)

zook said:


> Thanks Andy
> 
> I'm still shooting for tomorrow unless something happens - or my hubby changes his mind  Leaving the baby for the first time is weird  But after the first time I think it will get easier and I might go again soon.
> 
> Have fun!


 

My wife wants to know when you're going to buy the lil guys his first skis


----------



## zook (Feb 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> My wife wants to know when you're going to buy the lil guys his first skis



Good question  Probably by his third birthday! 

I hope to ski again this season, so hopefully we can still hook up.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 10, 2008)

zook said:


> Good question  Probably by his third birthday!
> 
> I hope to ski again this season, so hopefully we can still hook up.


 
Definately, maybe we'll even get Violka to join us!


----------

